# Large Scale On Line is closing up shop at the end of the year



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thew following notice was published:

Greetings,

It is with regret that I must inform our customers that after eighteen years Large Scale Online will be closing its doors at the end of the year. 

Although LSOL.com and GRblogs.com will shutter their doors on 12/31/2013, several of our other web sites will continue. I hope you will support them. 

KadeeCouplers.com
We will continue to sell couplers at the lowest prices and with great customer service. 

YouTube.com/gardentrains
We will continue to produce videos on new products, ideas and video layout tours. 

HowGardenTrainsWork.com
We will continue to maintain our public site to help get new people into the hobby. 

GardenRailroadUniversity.com
Our Bachelors Degrees are awarded by your life experiences or as a gift of love and support for someone you know that is a garden railroader.

I would like to take a moment to thank all of you who have supported us throughout the years. Your subscriptions and purchases have directly supported our family for many years. We are amazed at all of the wonderful Garden Railroads we have had the privilege to visit. I can tell you with certainty that it was an absolute pleasure to be able to deal with such a great group of people.

As always, Thank You for your support. 

Jo Anne DeKeles
LSOL.com

------------------------

It seems it has become tough to make a buck with the Large Scale hobby.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to be on the safe side. 

No comment !!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

"Seems like Deja Vu all over again", as Yogi Berra was heard to say . . .


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 01 Dec 2013 01:44 AM 
Just to be on the safe side. 

No comment !! 
2nd that! Back to work.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01 Dec 2013 09:30 AM 
Posted By TonyWalsham on 01 Dec 2013 01:44 AM 
Just to be on the safe side. 

No comment !! 
2nd that! Back to work.

ONLY one comment.....where have I heard THIS story before? The start of MLS and all that...........


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

All I will say is that its one thing to offer a free web forum that has extra cost items (web storage, extra content, etc) while still offering most of the forum access free to all comers. 

Its another to post an entrance fee at the front door for ANY content, that model is going to swim or sink based on how many like-minded members you can get to pay out. 

When they went to pay to play, I wondered how long it would survive, apparently I may have my answer, although maybe some other factors we are not aware of may also have hastened the closing. 

Forum activity is way down across all sites, to then charge a fee on top certainly doesn't help bolster activity. ....I wonder just how many members were still active on the site?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I wonder if he saved the "going away" drawing to put up again?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

maybe some other factors we are not aware of 
They were closely affiliated with Aristo, who may have helped support the site, so maybe the Aristo situation is the cause.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

As one of the originals, I'll be sorry to see them go. I'll probably loose my hundreds of web pictures that they hosted for free, which will probably go into cyber-limbo/cyber garbage can.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 01 Dec 2013 11:51 AM 
As one of the originals, I'll be sorry to see them go. I'll probably loose my hundreds of web pictures that they hosted for free, which will probably go into cyber-limbo/cyber garbage can.

Like what happened the first time he went "poof!"
I knew several businesses who had their business websites hosted by him...and they were gone.
I was one of the originals......gave up on him when he pulled the first disappearing act.....followed by the great comeback (as if nothing ever happened).

Do we need to start a "pool" to see how long until he comes back?


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By toddalin on 01 Dec 2013 11:51 AM 
... I'll probably loose my hundreds of web pictures that they hosted for free, which will probably go into cyber-limbo/cyber garbage can.


well, there is enough time left, to download them to your PC for further use somewhere else. 
i suffered once the loss of pics, that had been in free storage.
after that i rented some space from a hosting company. the cost is more or less equivalent to one pack of cigarettes per month.
for free always sounds so good. but what was the saying about free lunches?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

my hundreds of web pictures that they hosted for free 
I thought you had to pay to get on the site? So how is picture hosting 'free' ? 

P.S. If you get your internet from a cable company or a competing telco with DSL, they probably give you 2-3MB of 'free' storage along with your internet service. I've hosted pages of "for sale" items, my daughter's website, a blog and lots of other stuff on the 'free' service.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Do we need to start a "pool" to see how long until he comes back? 
Absolutely! I'm in.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 01 Dec 2013 04:18 PM 
my hundreds of web pictures that they hosted for free
I thought you had to pay to get on the site? So how is picture hosting 'free' ? 

P.S. If you get your internet from a cable company or a competing telco with DSL, they probably give you 2-3MB of 'free' storage along with your internet service. I've hosted pages of "for sale" items, my daughter's website, a blog and lots of other stuff on the 'free' service. 
Yes, there was a "free" lunch.

Those of us who were original members, who did not request our $6 back when they went down the first time became lifetime "free" members when they came back on-line. I've never paid a cent after their first departure.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I've never paid them a cent. I'm sure they just made it by on all of the newbies that didn't know you could get the same or better information for free on other forums.

Also rubbed me the wrong way when he wanted me to submit photos and videos my (and others) railroads that were on convention tours, so he could sell them at a profit. Not going to happen!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmph! Oh well, I wonder what's going to happen to the "loyal" LSOL'ers (there _ are_ a few...)


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder how many of them were also Red Box Brigaders or Kool aiders?? 

Enquiring minds need to know these things.  

Before those who might be offended get their knickers in a twist, it is a joke. Just a joke.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Darn! There go's my Life time membership again ..................... Actually, I told him to take me off the membership list several years back, and I wasn't even aware Lysol was still running.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember the good stuff about LSOL...without it, we wouldn't have either MLS or LSC.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Stuff? 
What good stuff? 
I thought MLS came about because of the bad stuff.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

That's the good stuff!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought MLS came about because of the bad stuff. 
Not as I remember it. LSOL went away, so MLS and LSC (and one other, whose name escapes me,) started up. 

The bad stuff came later, when Jon started selling our user profiles (incl emal addresses,) in violation of our privacy expectations. Then he came back with a $$ price tag. Sheesh.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 01 Dec 2013 04:18 PM 
my hundreds of web pictures that they hosted for free
I thought you had to pay to get on the site? So how is picture hosting 'free' ? 

P.S. If you get your internet from a cable company or a competing telco with DSL, they probably give you 2-3MB of 'free' storage along with your internet service. I've hosted pages of "for sale" items, my daughter's website, a blog and lots of other stuff on the 'free' service. 
Pete, 
How much can I store and do with 10MB? You made me look at mine!









Lysol (cute, I borrowed from above):
I was a paying member for a year or so, where I used my real name, after reading comments here I wonder about that.. 
I left when every newsletter became a pitch to buy their latest great savings for us the modelers, I see now it wasn't as altruistic as I thought... I wanted ideas and G-knowledge, found all that and more here.
I do wonder about one guy, he was battling a bad disease, I hope he made it. It's funny sad how casual friends come and go on the net....

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey All;

Just curious, and no more that that. Did those shorty cars to pull with the EggLiners ever get produced?

Thanks in advance for the answers,
David Meashey


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 03 Dec 2013 09:32 AM 
I thought MLS came about because of the bad stuff. 
Not as I remember it. LSOL went away, so MLS and LSC (and one other, whose name escapes me,) started up. 

The bad stuff came later, when Jon started selling our user profiles (incl emal addresses,) in violation of our privacy expectations. Then he came back with a $$ price tag. Sheesh. 
The bad stuff started with control. He wanted to be in complete control, always. So, he made up rules on the fly.
Seriously.
I got to where I would keep track, what the "rules" were, time and date (he never published the "rules").
So, after bouncing someone, and stating what the rule of the day was, next time someone did something, and he threatened to bounce them, even though they followed his last rule pronouncement to the letter, I would post what he said, time and date.
You had to ride him all the time.
I was really glad to see him go the first time, never bothered with him when he came back...because I had just enough experience with him to avoid him at all costs.
The selling of personal data was after he shut it down....and told me the forums were worthless. What was worth a LOT of money was your personal information...like the IGRD.
Hopefully you guys fixed that....never delete, just change the numbers and letters to something nonsensical.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 03 Dec 2013 10:34 AM 
Posted By Pete Thornton on 01 Dec 2013 04:18 PM 
my hundreds of web pictures that they hosted for free
I thought you had to pay to get on the site? So how is picture hosting 'free' ? 

P.S. If you get your internet from a cable company or a competing telco with DSL, they probably give you 2-3MB of 'free' storage along with your internet service. I've hosted pages of "for sale" items, my daughter's website, a blog and lots of other stuff on the 'free' service. 
Pete, 
How much can I store and do with 10MB? You made me look at mine!









Lysol (cute, I borrowed from above):
I was a paying member for a year or so, where I used my real name, after reading comments here I wonder about that.. 
I left when every newsletter became a pitch to buy their latest great savings for us the modelers, I see now it wasn't as altruistic as I thought... I wanted ideas and G-knowledge, found all that and more here.
I do wonder about one guy, he was battling a bad disease, I hope he made it. It's funny sad how casual friends come and go on the net....

John

LySOL was coined by Mac McCullough in Huntington Beach area.
Specifically as the owner scrubbed everything clean to his liking.
We found out years later, after we had all been using LySOL, that He had bots searching the internet for any reference to his name, LSOL, or any of it.
When he found out we'd been using LySOL for YEARS and talking about him...and his bots weren't set to see LySOL, be went ballistic.
Makes it all the funnier.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

TOC,, the good ol'days.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 03 Dec 2013 06:09 PM 
LySOL was coined by Mac McCullough in Huntington Beach area.

Mac McCalla 
Mac McCalla's Web Site


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 03 Dec 2013 10:34 AM 
How much can I store and do with 10MB? You made me look at mine!










the average pic in forum size (800x600 pixels) in .jpg format will have about 120KB (kilobyte). 10MB is about 10,000Kb.
so you can load up about 80 to 90 pics to that space. 

i have rented a 500MB space, that costs me about 70.-$ a year. (about 125MB are actually full by the pics of 6 or 7 years.)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I third that now back to our local programming. Later RJD


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

deleted: posted in incorrect thread.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Kormsen, 
I appreciate your time. Good to see you too. 

Thanks to TOC for the history, helps me understand politiks experienced... 

John


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I got banned from LSOL for posting a thread plugging this site, lol. I guess this means we won the war for last man standing (Not including LSC) woohoo!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Once upon a time I was a member of lsol. That ended when I asked a question and waited a couple days and got ne responce asked it again and got the same result. I left a nasty message and never returned .Glad to see what goes around comes around.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing much worse in the business world than being ignored. I'm amazed at how many internet businesses have (Contact Buttons) on their sites but don't reply to questions regarding their products they want me to buy. If you're looking, you're a potential customer. If you've bought something, you're a returning customer. Before the internet, companies relied on return customers. When I sold Overhead Bridge Cranes, 80% of our business was to returning customers. Too many businesses today have forgotten the value of repeat customers. To me, whether you have paid to be a first class member on this site or not, you're still a customer. The advertisers are paying advertising dollars so you might buy from them.


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm actually quite surprised that it lasted as long as it did as a pay site. I got one of those lifetime memberships when the site was restored and shortly after JDK started posting cryptic insults about this website and its owner. I told him I was none too impressed with the way he was carrying on. We exchanged semi-unpleasantries and I asked him to rescind my lifetime membership and take me off his roles. 

That was like, ten years ago? 

Again, I'm surprised it lasted as long as it did.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Markperr wrote, "I'm actually quite surprised that it lasted as long as it did as a pay site. I got one of those lifetime memberships when the site was restored and shortly after JDK started posting cryptic insults about this website and its owner. I told him I was none too impressed with the way he was carrying on. We exchanged semi-unpleasantries and I asked him to rescind my lifetime membership and take me off his roles. 
That was like, ten years ago? 
Again, I'm surprised it lasted as long as it did. "


Me too!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

So, in addition to my question concerning the Eggliner cars (whether or not any were ever produced) which has not been answered (guess that means "NO."), I have another question. I have reread the first post, and noticed that the announcement is signed by Jo Anne DeKeles. I thought Jon was the site administrator. Has something happened to Jon? Anybody know?

I was pretty active there before the first "Wave Goodby from the back of a caboose."

Thanks,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

BUMP!

Hey, don't mean to be disruptive, but I can't believe that nobody knows the answers to my questions below. Anybody? Chime in now. My inquiring mind wants to know.

So, in addition to my question concerning the Eggliner cars (whether or not any were ever produced) which has not been answered (guess that means "NO."), I have another question. I have reread the first post, and noticed that the announcement is signed by Jo Anne DeKeles. I thought Jon was the site administrator. Has something happened to Jon? Anybody know?

I was pretty active there before the first "Wave Goodby from the back of a caboose."

Thanks,
David Meashey


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't believe that nobody knows the answers 
I can believe that nobody cares. Sorry Dave!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave M. 

I remember seeing small oval shaped gondolas pulled by an eggliner at one of the ECLSTS's. They where not made by Aristo, but I cant remember who was selling them. Maybe someone else can help with who made them. They where the same size & shape as an eggliner in a dark brown color and the floors where a light tan color. 

Chuck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 19 Dec 2013 07:22 AM So, in addition to my question concerning the Eggliner cars (whether or not any were ever produced) which has not been answered (guess that means "NO."), I have another question. I have reread the first post, and noticed that the announcement is signed by Jo Anne DeKeles. I thought Jon was the site administrator. Has something happened to Jon? Anybody know?
Hi Dave.... I've written and asked the same question a number of times.. No response...

I'd sure like 2 or 3 of the cars...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You could probably make some pretty easily. I made some more coaches for mine, using observation car end caps off ebay. Put a truck under them and attached some couplers. You could just cut a piece of wood, add sides and use some 4 wheel frames from a car.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That sure would work, Jerry.... However, Jon was trying to market an "open gondola" with the same shape, size and wheelbase as the Eggliner... I just saw a bunch of possibilities for battery-R/C running and "trailers" with all kinds of "cute" loads. 

I did convert an Eggliner for JJ using Airwire and a 2600 mAh Li-ion Battery... All self contained with lighting. No sound though... It runs right nicely...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, Eggliners seem to be popular with the public. I was running trains last evening for the Christmas party of the Roanoke Chapter NRHS. I'd say the majority of our members are not modelers (why bother with little trains when you can restore the real thing?).

I had two C16s running; a Delton woodburner on freight and an Aristo coal burner on passenger. I also had a PRR and an ACL eggliner along just for fun. Per the request of the spectators, they ended up on the passenger track as helper units.

Hope somebody will pick up the Eggliner series. They are an inexpensive way to get started in large scale.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I meant to show you could use a truck and put anything you want on top of it. Or a flat piece, cut to whatever shape you want and make gondolas/flatcar or whatever and use some Ozark journals, or a freight or passenger truck, or a bobber frame/wheels.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 19 Dec 2013 09:32 AM 
Posted By Dave Meashey on 19 Dec 2013 07:22 AM So, in addition to my question concerning the Eggliner cars (whether or not any were ever produced) which has not been answered (guess that means "NO."), I have another question. I have reread the first post, and noticed that the announcement is signed by Jo Anne DeKeles. I thought Jon was the site administrator. Has something happened to Jon? Anybody know?
Hi Dave.... I've written and asked the same question a number of times.. No response...

I'd sure like 2 or 3 of the cars... 


I thought he told me he signed his wifes name because people responded better to her name than his.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is what I think I know about the questions. This is what I have heard from others and I don't know if its factual. ( I really debated is I should even post) 
My disclaimer is that I wasn't allowed to be a member even if I paid. As soon as Jon saw my name, I would be deleted and my money refunded. 

I recall that HLW was the company that had the mold for the gondola. To my knowledge they were not produced. 
I also heard Jon had some health issues and also had to get a job. 

There you go. Take it for what its worth. 

David


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gscaleisfun on 20 Dec 2013 07:13 PM 

My disclaimer is that I wasn't allowed to be a member even if I paid. As soon as Jon saw my name, I would be deleted and my money refunded. 

David 
Really David, that seriously happened? With all you've done to help promote the hobby, Wow is all I can say! Is it any wonder their ship is sinking....









Hope your feeling well and your daughter is doing well, Merry Christmas and a *Better *New year


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, the timer on their home page ran out, I assume as of midnight. 






















*LSOL.com is now closed. You will be redirected in 5 seconds.* 

Not sure why they had the countdown to oblivion. Kinda the opposite of what a countdown's for. 

Anyway, the redirect is to a site I'd not heard of, that appears to have started up in January 2012:

http://gardentrainsnetwork.com/

Cliff


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Interesting "fall out" from them going off-line.

I've found that the pictures that I've already posted are still where they were, so must still kept on the web at the same "address." However, I no longer have access to that address or the files except to repost what I can find on-line.

I wonder if they will eventually disappear.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

What's the backstory on this new (2-year-old) site? 


All I see is that Peter DeKeles has been the main poster in their archival material, and I can't help but assume a relationship with Jo Anne and Jon DeKeles of LSOL.com. 

Is it basically the same company, with a new front end? Pardon my ignorance, just curious...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

They seem to have Train Li, Eaglewings and Kadee as sponsors (with info-ads posted within the last few days). 
http://gardentrainsnetwork.com/category/garden-trains-businesses/


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I like the plug for their "Large Scale Online (LSOL) Archive Library DVD". We will charge your credit card now and deliver in 4-6 weeks. 
I will pay the extra 5 and wait until production runs, if ever.


----------

